# Where Is River Saarsa ?



## Neutral Singh (Feb 11, 2005)

I have read about this river in many historical references. It is said that most of the writings of Guru Gobind Singh Ji and others were lost in river Saarsa but where is river Saarsa located or by what name it is know these days ?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Where is river Sarsa ?*

If I am not mistaken this riveulet ( small Naala) should be in the foothills of Anandpur sahib...and it is spelled SIRSA.


The river was swollen with Winter snows, and Guru ji had to cross it when they Left the Fort at Anandpur Sahib....and crossed over to Chamkaur. So it should be in the ROPAR Dist of Punjab. Being pitch dark night, deep winter, and moghul forces on the back, a lot of Guru Ji's Maal asbaab. writings, granths etc were lost in the river waters.  This is also where Guru Ji's Family got separated... the younger sahibzadahs and mata Gujrii ji went one way and Guru Ji and the two elder Sahibzadahs went the other way....One of the DARKEST NIGHTS in Sikh history..

hope this helps as i dont have a good amp of Punjab on hand to confirm anything.  This small rivulet is named "Gurumariyah" because of this incident.

Jarnail Singh.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Where is river Sirsa ?*

Ek Oankar Wahiguru Ji Ki Fateh

When we go to Ananadpur Sahib via roper,en route on the bank of this river Sirsa we have Gurudwara Parivar Vichhora Sahib located.

it is a good rever a bit bigger then a Nala.It later on merges with Satluj.das will try to give link to a map showing rever siras.

But if we go by its root. Sirsa is drieven from river Saraswati.One of its channnel is there becoming active in rains.It passes via Kurukshetra and perhaps near to Pitradukha Tirth of hindus known as pehowas in haryana.

Then old Name of Sirsa ,a head quater of district in haryana is given after the same Sarswati rever.It laters vanishes in thar destert of Rajasthan.It may or may not join a similar river Ghaghar.

There could be a possiblity that Sirsa River of Punjab initial had channel going towards Haryana but later moved towards Satluj and bed of Haryana becoming dry.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Where is river Sirsa ?*

Gurfateh Parwan Ho!

 http://www.haryana-online.com/geography.htm 

gives a tips of Sarwati in haryana but no map could be found.

but the following links give Sarswati on map
 http://www.haryana-online.com/Districts/Kurukshetra.htm 
 http://www.haryana-online.com/Districts/kaithal.htm 

Then for Sirsa River in punjab try this link,it is a bit technichal but try to see if map has river Sirsa in it.
 http://www.gisdevelopment.net/aars/acrs/1997/ts1/ts1006.shtml 

 http://www.gisdevelopment.net/application/archaeology/site/archs0001a.htm 
 www.nivalink.com/nalagarh/map.html 
 www.punjabstate.com/cities/ropar.shtml 
 http://www.mapsofindia.com/maps/india/riversnorth.htm 
 http://www.mapsofindia.com/maps/punjab/railways/rupnagar.htm


----------



## amrit (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Where is river Sirsa ?*

While going to Sri Anandpur Sahib Ji from Ropar, we cross 'Sarsa'. We pronounce it 'Sarsaa'.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Where is river Sirsa ?*



			
				amrit said:
			
		

> While going to Sri Anandpur Sahib Ji from Ropar, we cross 'Sarsa'. We pronounce it 'Sarsaa'.


Yes amrit Ji, you are right. It is Saarsa and pronounced that way too.
My mistake as it is spelled "sirsa" on my map...but Mahan Kosh also calls it Saarsa...so sarsaa it is.

Than k you.

jarnail Singh


----------



## nsbuttar (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Where is river Sirsa ?*

This is the river which eroded away a lot of Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji's literature.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Where is river Sirsa ?*

What kind of Literature was lost ? Thanks


----------



## nsbuttar (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Where is river Sirsa ?*

Well i am not clear on what exact were the loss (probably no one the current scene know abt it)...most of the work by eminent 52 poets, Guru's work was lost. There are a lot of refrences to it. But i failed to find the one which exactly can pin point about it.

"A great literary loss was suffered here which can never be made good because the untiring labours of 20-22 years of Guru, the emperor, the result of his intellectual churning, was claimed by the Sirsa as if by way of an offering in a moment"
Source :  http://www.atammarg.com/root/english/1298/1298-e01.htm 

"The Guru, therefore, asked the scholars and poets to create more literature as most of the Guru's library was washed away by the river Sirsa at the time of flight from Anandpur."
Source:  http://www.gurmat.info/sms/smspublications/thesaintsoldier/chapter13.html#The%20Seat%20of%20Learning 
:::I am not sure if any such thing like reconstruction of lit was done at that time coz that was very distrubing time for Guru Ji's:::


And franky speaking while looking for refrences to point out i landed here on some1's diff views...reproduced here
"At the onset it must be clarified that this writer does not share the views, stated by even those who believe in the Divine sanctity of Sri Dasam Granth Sahib that Sri Guru Gobind Singh Jee produced huge amount of literature, which was mostly destroyed when Sri Anandpur Sahib was vacated for good during the last battle fought there, while crossing of the flooded stream of Sirsa during December 1705 CE. The gravity of the impending battle was fully known to the Guru. The hill rajas jointly first met Nawab of Sirhind, Wazir Khan and the Mughal officials of Delhi, and thereafter sent Raja Ajmer Chand of Kehloor to Deccan to meet with Emperor Aurangzeb there to apprise him of the details of conflict of their thinking against the Guru. The Raja with the recommendations of Wazir Khan and the officials of Delhi laid all emphasis on the imperial help to evict the Guru from Anandpur any how. They all incited the Emperor that the Guru was rebel and was out to overthrow the both the hill rajas and Moghuls to seize power. The raja also complained to the Emperor that the Guru had founded a new religion and asking Hindus to embrace it, and to wage war against the Moghuls. The Emperor was alarmed at these reports, more so, as he was experiencing reverses in his campaigns in southern India. The Emperor was as such forced to issue orders for the dispatch of all available troops at Delhi, Sirhind and Lahore to march on Anandpur village. A religious War Cry - JEHAD was also raised by the Muslims in the tribal areas of North Western India. Apart from these there were the forces of all Hindu hill rajas on the march, coupled with numerous robbers and dacoits, who were to make their fortune in robbing the defeated Guru houses, which was rumored to contain large amount of riches. Sri Anandpur was only a Village developed by Sat Guru Jee, and for the conquest of this Village, powerful forces of whole of India, were to invade.

The above mentioned was the situation, when Sat Guru Jee sent letters to all the Sikh Sangats apprising them of the gravity of the impending battle. Sat Guru Jee advised all the residents of Anandpur to leave the place and go the places of safety elsewhere; similarly Sat Guru advised all the 52 poets to leave for the places of safety. Sat Guru sent out all the essential things out of Anandpur, before the invasion of the Village of Sri Anandpur, where then only the Sikhs who were to defend the Village to remain there; the only exception was Sat Guru Jee’s own all the family members including the aged Mata Gujri Jee remained there.

Gur Baani was Divine (God’s Word) was the Most Precious Possession of Sat Guru Jee, and all precautions were taken for its safety. First of all we must understand the meaning of the word “Guru”, then the status of “Gurbaani” - ITS ORIGIN AND SANCTITY. IT IS NOT IRRELEVANT ENTITY, AS SESELESSLY STATED BY GURTEJ SINGH OF IOSS."

probably someone must be able to resolve this confusion.


----------

